# Lizard sleeping positions



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys for the last couple of days Darwin has taken to sleeping in some pretty awkward positions here is tonight's post yours


----------



## samscott (Nov 2, 2011)

haha i haven't got any myself but this could end up being one very interesting thread :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Looks comfy :whistling2:


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

delilah has some cracking sleeping positions but this is my favourite (a friend says it looks lke she's had a binge on that "naughty illegal white substance" and passed out...)









and tango using slate as a pillow


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I didnt managed to get a picture of it because i was still in bed at the time but the wife came downstairs and freaked out as she couldnt see Gary.
She lifted his warm hide where he normally sleeps and he wasnt on the carpet. 
He had managed to actually get upside inside his hide and fall sleep clinging on.


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's some of Shep


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

leopardgecko_stubbs said:


> delilah has some cracking sleeping positions but this is my favourite (a friend says it looks lke she's had a binge on cocaine and passed out...)
> image
> 
> and tango using slate as a pillow
> image


Both great pictures and without repeating a possible forum infraction he does look like hes VERY happy


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool, some wicked pics keep em coming


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

leopardgecko_stubbs said:


> delilah has some cracking sleeping positions but this is my favourite (a friend says it looks lke she's had a binge on cocaine and passed out...)
> image
> 
> and tango using slate as a pillow
> image


Scarface impression lol


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

Shep in the bath is hilarious, I've done that a few times


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

dramen said:


> Both great pictures and without repeating a possible forum infraction he does look like hes VERY happy


Maybe I should change that word...


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol surely that can't have been comfy, but seeing some of the positions my two leos sleep in it must be.

Marley sound asleep :flrt:









And Moe, who had somehow found sleeping like this was quite comfy lol (he woke up before I took the picture, but was obviously too comfy to move).


----------



## kelsey123 (May 27, 2012)

i'll need to get a picture of my crestie one morning, everyday i find in cuddling his vine with one of his legs hanging, he looks really cute:flrt:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's my baby, done this 2 nights running


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

oh my.. that is adorable. I think my heart just broke.


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

my baby boscs new bed lol. she wont fit for long but she does seem to like it 


















one of the beardies right now









and the ig like to sleep on top of the uv light. i moved it off the back wall to try and stop her but no she still gets up there. will rectify that when i build her new viv


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2011)

Last night my beardie slept the whole night stood with his back legs in the water bowl and his whole body up against the vivarium wall in a totally vertical position. I wish I'd have got a picture now, it was hilarious!


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

SlimJim said:


> Last night my beardie slept the whole night stood with his back legs in the water bowl and his whole body up against the vivarium wall in a totally vertical position. I wish I'd have got a picture now, it was hilarious!


awwwwww cute.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

When it was hot the other day I caught Thomasina sleeping like this...


Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

awesome thread idea last night one of the calotes was asleep hanging with his hands on the vine lol: victory:


----------



## Dan-lincs (Nov 15, 2010)

bazil took to sleeping on the wood with his tail hanging off for a while (had a pic but seems to have lost it somehow). and cass is currently practicing holding on with her tail. my partner managed to tip her upside down on his hand and she was holding on by only her tail was hilarious


----------



## chibbins4 (Aug 29, 2011)

My Leo, Nacho. Absolutely knackered!


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Willow had a busy night 










Vicky


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

:zzz:


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is how is how my two fell asleep tonight...just before the lights went out i snapped a picture..










And they often sleep like this...


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

She started to get out...then this happened


----------



## GazzaH (Apr 28, 2012)

leopardgecko_stubbs said:


> delilah has some cracking sleeping positions but this is my favourite (a friend says it looks lke she's had a binge on that "naughty illegal white substance" and passed out...)
> image
> 
> and tango using slate as a pillow
> image


that second picture made me laughhhhh!


----------



## JRLC (May 3, 2012)

Here is a few of Jimmy fast a kip...



















and here he is tonight! : victory:


----------



## Squidgy Mc D (Jun 10, 2012)

I have woken early some mornings with my beardy standing on his rear legs in the corner, head and front legs straight up like he could fly or something lol


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

A few of my guys in slumber land : victory:




























And my personal favorite.....


----------



## Jenface (Apr 8, 2012)

reeaaly bad pic but Shep just fell asleep on my laptop


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2011)

Jenface said:


> image
> 
> reeaaly bad pic but Shep just fell asleep on my laptop


I see your Beardie has good taste in TV shows, lol.


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

My mushu sleeping on my bed on a pile of jeans lol










why you wake me up for mum???










funny way of sleeping ??









and his legs like this haha


----------



## royalyroyals (Feb 20, 2012)

One of my 2 day old beardies sleep planking hehe


----------



## Cirquedufunk (Mar 18, 2010)

Baby Rankins dragon...









:hmm:


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

I will get some of Emrys later he is always sleeping in odd positions and angles lol. He freaks me out sometimes as he just looks lifeless lol.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Little Edd my yellow ackie monitor. Sleeping under a bit of cork bark (sorry about the rubbish pic, getting a new camera soon :whip


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

great pictures so cutee


----------



## Malvern Dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

Just love these pics , wish i could sleep as easy lol


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

One of my ackies


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

TommyR said:


> One of my ackies
> 
> image


Hahaaa i love how ackies can get themselves into these positions when sleeping :lol2:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

I just had to take a picture despite the crap camera on my iphone


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I often find my crestie Zuki sort of tangled upside down in the leaves!










Or spread out on the glass with one leg in the air










Or sometimes under his paper towel substrate!


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

:lol2:


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Big_Rich said:


> image
> image


 
These made me laugh. I especially like the one of him sleeping on the remote control! :lol2:


----------



## dna reptiles (Nov 10, 2011)

they was having a proper cuddle till i rudely awoke them









thats love for ya tho


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Sleepy hollow


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Brilliant thread. So many cute sleeping lizards :flrt:

My Kiya's favourite place for a nap.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

**louise** said:


> Brilliant thread. So many cute sleeping lizards :flrt:
> 
> My Kiya's favourite place for a nap.
> 
> ...


Did I just wander into the 18+ section by mistake!?


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not the best pics.. When I first got my ackies (they were absolutely tiny)
http://img.tapatalk.com/5284efbe-1c03-b28e.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/5284ed4f-24eb-0edd.jpg

There abit older 









Got to be the weirdest place I've found her asleep so far lol


----------



## Squidgy Mc D (Jun 10, 2012)

He found himself a make belief space ship or boat, either one as he fell asleep with a big smile on his face :lol2:


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

Squidgy Mc D said:


> image
> 
> He found himself a make belief space ship or boat, either one as he fell asleep with a big smile on his face :lol2:


awwwwwwwwwww cute


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

heres bo the beardie,fell asleep with his arm behind his back.i woke him up trying to get the second pic :-(


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

My gecko Astrid completely catatonic from a little head rub....stayed like this for a good 20mins and would have been longer had my hand not gone to sleep lol 

















Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

LovLight said:


> My gecko Astrid completely catatonic from a little head rub....stayed like this for a good 20mins and would have been longer had my hand not gone to sleep lol
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


What slutty poses :blush:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Sleepy crestie...


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

Although mines not a weird place it's weird for me, Boris NEVER comes out of that grey hide you can see in the picture and one day he decides to go to the corner behind the cactus under the leaves and goes asleep! Cute if nothing else!


----------



## Tiigaan (Sep 14, 2012)

I was scared when I first saw Boots sleeping with her arms behind her. I thought something might have been wrong. Google sorted it for me! 

On my phone and have no photos on here I'll try and get some tomorrow.

Blessed Be /|\


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

vgorst said:


> What slutty poses :blush:


Hehe I know, legs a-kimbo....such a lady! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krome187 (Apr 29, 2011)

royalyroyals said:


> One of my 2 day old beardies sleep planking hehe
> image


haha that is a classic


----------



## nickyb273 (Sep 3, 2012)

i have a little enclosure in my room and my one beardie "Skylar" loves to chill like this!! and this one time she fell asleep like it lol


----------



## jagger (May 12, 2010)

best pic by far!!!



royalyroyals said:


> One of my 2 day old beardies sleep planking hehe
> image


----------



## Nekudan (Nov 10, 2012)

I love these pictures! 
The laziness reminds me of myself.. :lol2:


----------

